# Looking for Sub Work in Massachusetts



## TLove (Oct 18, 2004)

I live in Ashby, MA... Looking for sub work. I will travel from Ashby east to Boston..... I have a 2004 F250. Its being rigged with a new plow. I'm reliable and will show up to work on time day or night.

Thanks


----------



## TLove (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone from Mass????


----------



## TLove (Oct 18, 2004)

bump :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Just curious where is Ashby in relation to Boston?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

*From Cape Cod*

Hey TLOVE there are a few of us from Mass but not to many. I don't have any sub work but if I did it would probably be to far anyway for you.


----------



## FordPlowing (Oct 29, 2004)

How about Attleboro or Tauton, MA. I have a few spots open. I really don't know where ashby is.


----------



## TLove (Oct 18, 2004)

Ashby is just north of Fitchburg on the NH border about 60 min to boston. If the job is right, I'll travel to Attleboro or Tauton.


----------



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

FordPlowing said:


> How about Attleboro or Tauton, MA. I have a few spots open. I really don't know where ashby is.


I'm in Attleboro what do you have? Maybe next year.


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

I will have many open spots for subs next winter across most of the eastern part of massachusetts. We have supermarkets and malls from North Attleboro all the way up through worcester. We start plowing at 2 inches however often scrape at lower amounts. rates depend on truck and equipment size for example a F250 with 8 foot plow starts at $55 per hour, 9' foot plow 65 per hour.. payments on a 30 day basis...but may change to earlier for next year. we also are always looking for skidsteers, backhoes and loaders. please contact me at [email protected] or reply to this message.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

I sent you an email at your Yahoo address with my phone #'s.

Let me know for next season whenever it's good for you.

Thanks


----------



## massmac (Sep 11, 2005)

TLove said:


> Anyone from Mass????


i live in the fall river areanot sure where how far u r


----------

